# Belching and throwing up foamy stuff



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

When you say 'heaved' do you mean dry heave? Also, what is she doing right before this happens?


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Is this happening first thing in the morning? She is probably just hungry. When Deacon was younger he did this for a while before I read a post on here indicating that he was throwing up bile because of being hungry. We started giving him a treat before bedtime and feeding him closer to when he got up and it didn't happen again. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Doodle, yes dry heaves then a belch which brings up foam.

Wakeangel, the routine goes like this. She is released from her crate in the morning then let outside to go potty. I'm assuming that she's doing this during her potty time because she gets fed as soon as she comes in. Hubster gets them up between 6:30 and 6:45, depending on how many times he hit snooze that morning lol!

She has her dinner between 5 and 6 .... depends on when we look at the time that evening. I'm wondering if 11 or 12 hours is too long between meals for her now that she's accustomed to eating 3 times during the day.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

What are the reasons you are feeding her 3 times a day?

We feed Mia her breakfast at about 6am and get up at 5:45am. She has her supper at 5:30pm. 

She gets some treats in between and even until we go to bed she'll get some treats once in a while.

Mia's done what your Sophie does (heaving) and vomiting in her mouth a few months ago, a while back, but hasn't done it since.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Loboto-Me said:


> Doodle, yes dry heaves then a belch which brings up foam.
> 
> Wakeangel, the routine goes like this. She is released from her crate in the morning then let outside to go potty. I'm assuming that she's doing this during her potty time because she gets fed as soon as she comes in. Hubster gets them up between 6:30 and 6:45, depending on how many times he hit snooze that morning lol!
> 
> She has her dinner between 5 and 6 .... depends on when we look at the time that evening. I'm wondering if 11 or 12 hours is too long between meals for her now that she's accustomed to eating 3 times during the day.


Well, a couple of things come to mind. First as Wakeangel said, they can vomit up a yellowish foam when they are hungry. Brady used to do that too. Giving a cookie at bed time as they suggested should help that. 

The dry heaves followed by a belch sounds to me like she's got gas trapped in her stomach (from what, I'm not sure...does she drink water before this happens???) and this is their way of attemping to get rid of the gas. Brady did this one night after eating his supper too fast, and I was in a panic because it looked to me like the beginning of bloat. After watching him closely for 10 minutes with no change, we were putting on our coats to bring him to the hospital, and he suddenly let out a loud and long belch, then he was fine. When I talked to our vet a little later, she said we did have cause for concern because that's how bloat starts, and the fact that he could belch means the stomach didn't twist and he would be fine. But this was after he had eaten, and from what I understand, it can also happen after drinking a lot of water. If you're girl is just getting up and hasn't drank or eaten yet, then i'm not sure where the gas is coming from and if it's the same as what we experienced. 

I will also ask the same question as above: do you have a reason for still feeding her 3 meals a day? If I read your post correctly, she is 7 months, so I think it would be fine to transition her over to 2 meals/day...in that case she would be eating more at night so maybe not have such an empty stomach in the morning.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I feed her 3 meals a day because there's no harm in it and I don't like the idea that she'd have to go so many hours without food. Feeding 2 meals a day really is just a matter of convenience and pooping schedule. I'm here all day and don't mind letting out the dogs when they need to go.

Sophie is a belchy dog if I think about it. She belches after each meal, yet, she doesn't scarf down her meals. She's very meticulous with her food intake, takes her about 5 minutes to finish a cup of food.

I wonder if I gave her less at lunch time and then gave her the leftover ration from lunch added to her dinner?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Loboto-Me said:


> I feed her 3 meals a day because there's no harm in it and I don't like the idea that she'd have to go so many hours without food. Feeding 2 meals a day really is just a matter of convenience and pooping schedule. I'm here all day and don't mind letting out the dogs when they need to go.
> 
> Sophie is a belchy dog if I think about it. She belches after each meal, yet, she doesn't scarf down her meals. She's very meticulous with her food intake, takes her about 5 minutes to finish a cup of food.
> 
> I wonder if I gave her less at lunch time and then gave her the leftover ration from lunch added to her dinner?


If she is a belchy dog, then maybe that's just the way she is. As long as she gets the gas out...it's when they don't that it may be a potential problem. I read in an article about bloat that dogs don't know when/how to belch the way we do, which is why some have problems with it and need to be given something to relieve the gas. 

I don't think it's a problem that you feed her 3 meals a day. There is a school of thought that says smaller, more frequent meals is easier on their digestive system. But I like your idea of giving her less at lunch and more at supper so that she won't feel as hungry in the morning. If that doesn't do the trick, try giving her a cookie later in the evening or at bedtime.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My dogs are on 3 meals a day because my GSD won't eat large meals so he wasn't eating as much as he should with just 2 meals and leaving food from breakfast and dinner in his bowl. 3 meals suits him well.

He would also vomit foamy bile in the mornings when he was younger. This stopped when I gave him some food before bed and then he seemed to grow out of it.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a 12 yr old golden her name is nugget, she would throw up yellowish foam kinda looks like a whipped egg. We found out she was allergic to chicken,when we took her off chicken dog food the problem went away,well almost ,the only time she does this now if her sinuses are bothering her in the spring and fall.

I say she's allergic to chicken,but we have found she can tolerate organic chicken so on special occasion we cook some for her.

We had nugget blood tested when she was about 4yrs old and found out she ie allegic to all most everything.We still have her blood checked about every 2 yrs and have found the results are pretty accurate.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I wonder if she's getting reflux. Does she lay on her back at night when she sleeps?


----------

